# MP3-Player: Server threw an exception



## extremejon (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi there.

Lately, every single MP3 I download, or rip from a CD gives me This Error when I try to sync it over to my MP3 player.

This hasen't happened to me before, all the older mp3s synced over just fine. In fact, even now they sync over just fine, but the new ones don't. I can't really see any difference between the two.

So according to that error Message page, I'm going to have to buy a DVD decoder or whatever in order to sync my MP3s over. 

So, what I want to know; What the heck could have happened to cause this? How can I fix it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to TSF

Its possible an update caused this. Or your decoder is now outdated with the new files your trying to synchronize


----------



## extremejon (Sep 12, 2006)

Hmm. From what I understand, I'm supposed to find an update for my Decoder apparently? How do I find out what kind of Decoder I have?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Do you have any of these installed?

CyberLink PowerDVD
NVIDIA NVDVD Decoder
InterVideo WinDVD
Sonic CinePlayer DVD Decoder Pack for Windows XP




> If you are not sure which decoder is installed on your computer, install the Windows XP DVD Decoder Checkup Utility from the Microsoft Download Center. You can use this utility to:
> 
> *
> Identify the MPEG-2 decoders that are installed on your computer.
> ...


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/10/readme.aspx#150439a


----------



## extremejon (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope. But that program says I have "Intervideo Video Deconder". I went to the website, but I couldn't find any updates for a product of that name.


----------



## extremejon (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, I feel like a comeplete idiot. Like seriously, I totally failed here.

So, I found out that I can still transfer over MP3s to my iRiver useing a different program. So I got my new album over and everything I wanted... And then I'm like "Hmm, I never did check to see if there were any updates for this. I should check their site now. 

So I did, and I downloaded it and upgraded my iRivers firmware with that file. And now that program Won't recognize the MP3 Player.

I have a feeling that I Installed the wrong one or something.

Bah. I guess I can still just drop the MP3s in the MP3 Player's directory...


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Have you tried to remove it or use System Restore?


----------

